# 9/25/11 Destin Trolling



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a chance to go out with a group of buddies to do some trolling. We were greeted with the calmest seas I have ever seen. There was barely even a ripple the entire day. 











A very pleasant ride out... Around 40 miles out we stop and find a small weedline with some bouys in it. We picked up a nice dolphin on a jig and started trolling.










Wade sniffing out the fish, the water was so calm you could not find the horizon at times.

The action was slow to start with but that was about to change. After lunch the action was almost nonstop. Around 2pm we pass a board and EVERY reel starts screaming at once! I think we boated 4 of the 5 dolphin, I lost track in the chaos.










Cameron and Jason holding up a nice fin. 

We almost lost one of the nice dolphin when he came unhooked at the boat... amazingly Wade was able to free gaff before he was able to escape!! It was the most impressive gaff work I have ever seen.

After some crazy action we spotted a small group of tuna feeding, we thought they were blackfin at first but some of them looked big. When we trolled through them we got a double knock down, we lost one right away and Jason fought the other. When the fish finally came up to the boat we see hes a yellowfin! This was a first for myself and Jason.. we were pretty stoked.









































Final tally was 16 Mahi (many of them over 20lbs), 3 wahoo up to 40lbs and 1 YFT around 35lbs. The best trolling day I have had by far mostly due to Capt. Cameron and the expert crew: Wade, Jason and Brad.


-Koby


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome catch guys


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Great assortment of fish. We went out of Destin on Sunday but closer out and didn't get anything we were able to keep.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

cool! i was on ft. pickens pier that day and when i saw the gulf,i was tempted to hijack a charter boat :whistling:


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Good job! Thanks for the report.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report guys. way to slay em.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the report, a lot more fun when you're catching em.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason, you got that video yet?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

It was one of those trips when the bite turned on, it turned on hard. I'm still sore from a long day! I always enjoy fishing with these guys, we all have a good time together no matter how the fish are biting!
Check the movie out below, we killed the battery on the gopro about 2/3 through the day so we missed a few fish, but it still shot some cool video. I love fall fishing and can't wait until the next chance to get out there.
Follow the link to check out the video==>:thumbsup: http://vimeo.com/29693806


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/29693806


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

great video way to catch some fish! I have got to get a good camera!


----------

